# Temporizador para la bomba de combustible de vehículo



## el primo (Dic 9, 2009)

ya que este es mi primer post saludos desde puerto rico. pues lo que tengo en mente es cortar la corriente a la bomba de gasolina o de algo que apague el auto pero me gustaria que fuera un poco sofisticado y la idea es la siguiente: cuando se prenda el auto la bomba funcione por cierto tiempo algunos 20 segundos y luego haya que darle a un push bottom para que el circuito se quede encendido hasta que se apague el auto pero preferible que no haya que esperar los 20 segundos para apretar el push  cosa que si sacan el auto de donde esta estacionado se le apague en plena calle y hagan el ridiculo , es que aca los trabajos estan escasos y hay muchos que han encontrado buenos ingresos   en el hurto de autos


----------



## el primo (Dic 13, 2009)

pues pensando bien ya que suena para mis conocimientos dificil de hacer eso del temporizador es un arma de doble filo por que si apagan el auto por completo al prenderlo tienen 20 segundos mas asi que el tendria que ser mas sofisticado todavia que sea un intento cada cierto tiempo 5 minutos por ejemplo pero creo que a ultima hora es mejor sin el temporizador,solo un circuito  que cada vez que vallas a encender el auto hay que darle al push bottom  para que arranque el relay de la bomba de gas


----------



## Cacho (Dic 13, 2009)

Hola ElPrimo.

Si ponés un interruptor en la alimentación de la bobina de encendido vas a tener lo que buscás. 
Eso sí, es un método manual: Parás el coche, movés el interruptor y no arranca hasta que lo movés de nuevo. Gira el burro, pero no arranca porque no hay explosión en los cilindros.
Eso de ser manual es su desventaja. La ventaja es que es muy, muy, muy simple de hacer.

Si lo que querés es algo automático, se me ocurre implementar ese corte con un relé o un SCR y un pulsador.

Saludos


----------



## el primo (Dic 14, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Si lo que querés es algo automático, se me ocurre implementar ese corte con un relé o un SCR y un pulsador.
> 
> Saludos


  pues ya le tengo el interruptor pero lo que pasa es que el auto lo utiliza mi esposa y no se si por olvidadiza, confiada o vagancia no lo utiliza por esa razon estoy buscando algo automatico cosa que sea obligado el uso del cortacorriente asi que agradeceria a alguien que ponga algun circuito aunque sea sin el temporizador que mencione en los primeros dos posts


----------



## Cacho (Dic 14, 2009)

¿Qué te parece un SCR conectado a la bobina?
Si tu auto corta la corriente de la bobina al apagarse (suelen hacerlo), el tiristor se apaga (lo activás con un pulsador).
Al darle contacto no va a llegar corriente al sistema de encendido hasta que aprietes el pulsador. Queda conduciendo entonces hasta que se le corte de nuevo la tensión desde la llave de contacto.

Saludos


----------



## el primo (Dic 15, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Qué te parece un SCR conectado a la bobina?


 perdona mi ignorancia no se que es un SCR ? pero si ese tipo de circuito se activa cada vez que presionas un boton me funcionaria de maravilla gracias por la sugerencia de la bobina, pero ya tengo la idea de la bomba de gas, ya que los cables pasan al lado del asiento del conductor y es facil interceptarlos hay ,tambien no hay que tirar cables hacia el motor y todo quedaria escondido bajo la alfombra , medi el consumo de la bomba y son aproximadamente unos 5 amperes ,asi que pienso utilizar un relay peque~o que tengo guardado y un push buttom mini el cual no se veria por ningun lado ya que para apretarlo hay que presionar sobre la alfombra


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2009)

el primo dijo:


> perdona mi ignorancia no se que es un SCR ? ....


Dale “Clic” en el comentario de “Cacho” donde dice *SCR* o en este


----------



## gustavo118888 (Dic 15, 2009)

porque no lo haces sencillo con un simple interruptor escondido cerca del asiento que corte la corriente de la bomba cuando te vallas lo desconectas y ya al encenderlo la gasolina en el tanque del carburador sera suficiente para rodar 20 segundos ahora si es inyeccion estas obligado a usar un temporizador


----------



## el primo (Dic 15, 2009)

......





el primo dijo:


> pues ya le tengo el interruptor pero lo que pasa es que el auto lo utiliza mi esposa y no se si por olvidadiza, confiada o vagancia no lo utiliza por esa razon estoy buscando algo automatico cosa que sea obligado el uso del cortacorriente


 el carro es fuel injection

gracias CACHO y FOGONAZO ese circuito con un SCR me va a funcionar de lo mas bien, ahora donde esta el valor de las dos resistencias y el numero del tristor ? para que funcione   en un rango de 12 a 15 voltios


----------



## Cacho (Dic 16, 2009)

el primo dijo:


> ...donde esta el valor de las dos resistencias y el numero del tristor ?


Tiristor, uno que maneje el voltaje y corriente necesarios. Preguntá cuál tienen en la casa de electrónica que frecuentes.

En cuanto a las resistencias... Me parece que no entendiste cómo funciona la cosa. Una de esas resistencias es el motor de la bomba y la otra dependerá del SCR, aunque no suele ser algo ni remotamente crítico ese valor.

Saludos


----------



## el primo (Dic 17, 2009)

gracias cacho,
acabo de ir a una tienda donde venden electronicos y piezas y el unico que logre ver ya que hay que buscarlo uno mismo fue uno que de 400 voltios, en la tienda hay varias piezas mas pero los empleados lo que saben es vender telefonos pc tv's  etc... de piezas no saben nada asi que si alguien sabe del numero de algunos que funcionen para 12 voltios se le agradecera puede ser de bajo amperaje ya que pienso activar solo el relay de la bomba


----------



## Cacho (Dic 17, 2009)

Si vas a usar un relé, poné uno doble y usá uno de los contactos para retenerlo encendido. Hacés algo como un SCR mecánico y no necesitás nada más (bueno, el pulsador para activarlo).

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 17, 2009)

unmm.............no tenes idea de nada de nada por nada dividido nada.

si queres hacer algo asi viable debes:
alimentar de la bateria.
sensa el encendido 
luego de 20 segundos activa la salida y asi queda aunque apagues el encendido .
o sea un timer que activa un FF.
setea con el timer y resetea con el pulsador oculto.

pero lo ridiculo es que ese modelo de alarmas ya hay , yhoy dia son baratisimas en un negocio de autos.


----------



## el primo (Dic 18, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> unmm.............no tenes idea de nada de nada por nada dividido nada.
> 
> si queres hacer algo asi viable debes:
> alimentar de la bateria.
> ...


 pues no puedes decir que no tengo idea de nada por que al principio la expuse la idea ,lo que no se es como hacer los circuitos ya que mis conocimientos en electronica son bien basicos la parte facil  que es lo del tistror pues ya la se aunque no tengo un numero de tistror que trabaje para los 12 V. dc , la parte del timer es la que veo un poco mas lejana a menos que consiga algun circuito timer que sense la ignicion y luego de 20 segundos desactive y no vuelva a activar en por lo menos 5 minutos aunque se le haya cortado la corriente



fernandob dijo:


> pero lo ridiculo es que ese modelo de alarmas ya hay , yhoy dia son baratisimas en un negocio de autos.


desafortunadamente esta es un isla peque~a y todo las cosas llegan de distribuidores, suplidores y cada uno quiere agarrar lo suyo,  aunque sea algo cencillo quieren ganar el doble o triple y comparandolo con el costo de las piezas electronicas hay mucha diferencia en el costo. ademas de que la pi~a esta agria o sea mi esposa  y yo no estamos generando muchos ingresos. y hay que cuidar el auto ya que es nuestro unico medio de transporte y como mencione al principio los pillos le estan dando duro a los modelos como el nuestro.


----------



## el primo (Dic 21, 2009)

nadie que sepa algun tiristor que funcione para 12 voltios


----------



## Cacho (Dic 21, 2009)

La mayor parte de los de esta lista funcionan con 12V sin problemas.


Saludos y feliz navidad


----------



## fernandob (Dic 21, 2009)

el primo dijo:


> pues no puedes decir que no tengo idea de nada por que al principio la expuse la idea ,lo que no se es como hacer los circuitos .


 
esa forma de pensar deberia poner "sin comentarios" , pero ya qu elo escribes es por qu enecesitas comentarios:
es como que yo le diga al medico, mire, se que mi hermano tiene cancer en la parte de atras de el higado y se le ha arraigado en la columna, pero ud , solo tiene que abrir e ir sacandoselo con cuidado, yo no lo hago por que no estudie eso, pero no puede decir que no tengo idea, por que la idea la expuse.
sin comentariso de nuevo.



el primo dijo:


> desafortunadamente esta es un isla peque~a .


 
segurament edebe tener sus cosas hermosas, como dices faltan cosas, pero me imagino que si uno puede tomarselo con calma, hay cosas para disfrutar, yo vivo en una ciudad donde tengo todo cerca, .............menos las estrellas, el mar, la calma ........



el primo dijo:


> cada uno quiere agarrar lo suyo, aunque sea algo cencillo quieren ganar el doble o triple y comparandolo con el costo de las piezas electronicas .


 
de nuevo estas con un concepto equivocadisimo.
si comparas el costo de las piezas con una placa ya realizada que funciona, y si encima es un diseño.........
de nuevo disculpa pero :
sin palabras 
una cosa es qu equieras aprender, y otra como muestras tus conceptos (muchos piensan asi) .
el diseñar, el tener que hacer la placa, montar todo, luego que funcione, ...........
me parece que el dia que quieras tu hacer algo, fabricar algo , sea carpinteria , o electronica y te digan lo mismo que tu haces ahora.
ya mira, hasta me voy lejos, a un rubro muy distinto:
carpiteria :
y le haces una muy buena artesania a alguien , y te dicen :
pero si eso es solo un pedazo de madera ???
o a un mecanico que supo tornearte una pieza que te soluciona el problema ed una maquina :
pero , si es solo un pedazo de hierrro , que costara a lo mucho 1 dolar (el pedazo de hierro).

disculpa , pero yo , y es solo mi opinion muy particular , por solo uno de esos comentarios que si bien muestras que tienes UNA NECESIDAD, tambien muestras que ignoras absolutamente por no decir desprecias el tiempo que lleva estudiar, aprender, realizar las cosas.

dichoso que entras en estos foros de ingenuos que asi y todo te ayudan.


----------



## el primo (Dic 22, 2009)

nuevamente gracias CACHO por la lista . y a fernandob, me gusta la critica pero esto es un foro de electronica y pues expuse mi idea a los que saben y pueden ayudar a cuidar lo mio


----------

